
Ulas family is a Kurdish family of 19, five  of whom walk on all fours - doener
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulas_family
======
doener
BBC documentary about this: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwiz-
yhLpT0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwiz-yhLpT0)

